# Scientific Discussion: Arousal Demobilization in Women



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

A long while ago I either saw or read something dealing with female brains and arousal. From what I remember, and it's cloudy, arousal and orgasm has an immobilizing effect on women. There's a large part of her brain just... shuts down. I don't wanna say they go brain dead, but that's what they made it sound like. If anyone is familiar with this I'm curious why it happens. It must have some sort of biological purpose.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Well, the French call orgasm the "little death": La petite mort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The reference above states the following:
_
A recent study of brain activation patterns using Positron Emission Tomography (PET) give some support to the experience of a small death:

"To some degree, the present results seem to be in accordance with this notion, because female orgasm is associated with decreased blood flow in the orbitofrontal cortex, a part of the brain that is crucial for behavioural control."_


----------



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

Interesting, kind of unpleasant to think about in that context. I saw some documentary about female sexuality that talked about the difference between men and women's brains. I found it interesting that the more aroused a woman gets the more her brain shuts down and destabilizes her. I guess I'm curious as to the "why" because they never went into that.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Mine may well be a genius.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

It's probably related to the hormonal effect in childbirth and nursing. I mean, really, you don't want to overthink the situation of childbirth with what's really going on and with nursing if you're in public and the kid is hungry you gotta do what you gotta do. If you had to think the kid might not eat! So yes, the brain has to shut off for the survival of humankind.

Brain damage was very good for me.
It solved a lot of problems with overthinking and hmmmmmmm & oooooooooooooo was one of them. Of course, there was the problem with my H too. Some things even if you don't want to think about them, are difficult to avoid and definitely put a damper on non-activity in the brain.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

Ayrun said:


> Interesting, kind of unpleasant to think about in that context. I saw some documentary about female sexuality that talked about the difference between men and women's brains. I found it interesting that the more aroused a woman gets the more her brain shuts down and destabilizes her. I guess I'm curious as to the "why" because they never went into that.


 to keep her from having second thoughts or noticing the guy hasn't shaved for 3 days or to keep her from focusing on that pile of dirty laundry on the floor and all the food gathering and prep for the next meal that needs to be done
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh, well I figured it had something to do with hypnotizing her so she's more liable to be impregnated (and love every minute of it).


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Kind of like tonic immobility in sharks?


----------

